# home gym help



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

well weve just been given some wicked news, weve been waiting for a house move to go through and its finally done.

although im made up its gonna skint me.

so my idea is as our new house will have a spare downstairs room i was thinking of building my self a gym room.

i already have a half decent exercise bike and rower, i also have a bench with leg extension and pec dec, and 100k cast weights dumbell and barbell

if i were to by one of these *Dynamix Multi gym ymg-4700 **would i still be able to get a decent woork out *

*
*

*
*

*
cheers*

*
*

*
*


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

No. Get yourself a decent power rack, with olympic barbell and weight plates and you're set for life.

That multi gym has a 55kg stack which you'll outgrow very fast, the lifts are an unnatural movement and won't carry over to barbell strength


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

IMHO I'd go for a cheap rack with the cable tower instead.....way more fun....and could be way cheaper...


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> No. Get yourself a decent power rack, with olympic barbell and weight plates and you're set for life.
> 
> That multi gym has a 55kg stack which you'll outgrow very fast, the lifts are an unnatural movement and won't carry over to barbell strength


yeah sorry i didnt mean that one in paticular just one like it, the one im looking at getting is actually this

Bodycraft Elite Home Gym

but i will look at a power rack now

do you have any recomendations?


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

how about this power rack

Bodymax CF475 Premium Strength Package SKU: SEPB1003


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

mat81 said:


> yeah sorry i didnt mean that one in paticular just one like it, the one im looking at getting is actually this
> 
> Bodycraft Elite Home Gym
> 
> ...


You mean this one for £1749? You must be having a laugh!! http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-elite-home-gym.php

You could get yourself a great power rack including lat pull, barbell and olympic plates for under a grand with plenty change.

A lot of people on here recommend the Bodymax CF475, you can get the package from powerhouse fitness http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php

I personally went the a cheaper Gymano rack off ebay, has been spot on for me


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> You mean this one for £1749? You must be having a laugh!! http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-elite-home-gym.php
> 
> You could get yourself a great power rack including lat pull, barbell and olympic plates for under a grand with plenty change.
> 
> ...


thats the power rack i was looking at from power house, tbh i didnt realise multi gym were not so good.

thanks for your help mate and i will get a power rack with the lat, barbell and olympic plates

cheers again buddy


----------



## Tribal Rhino (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah defo go for the rack etc but there are better options to bodymax to be fair :thumb:


----------

